# Transperant .png shows black background



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
I made a transparent png image file with PhotoShop CS. All seems to be fine when its stored in the computer, but when I posted it in the Internet the background of the image turns to black. Any idea what it is? :banghead:

Attached image is how it should look.
Here's how its when uploaded http://s0.uploads.im/C5ynN.png


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Seems to be displaying just fine, without a black background, when I test it in an html file.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I tried it under Chrome 33 and IE9, both have a white background.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Works in IE8 and Opera 20 (which is based on Chrome 33). Are you sure the version uploaded here is the exact one you're testing?

See if it displays correctly to you here: Daily Newspaper
It's at the very bottom.


----------

